# My New Old Ride, '71 Datsun 510!!



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Check it out, its a project, but it looks good! :thumbup: 

www.cardomain.com/id/71_510


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Cali SE-R said:


> Check it out, its a project, but it looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> www.cardomain.com/id/71_510


Hell yes!!!! Thats a sexy dime!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

pisses me off i can never find one!!!!!!!
i always look for 510s or other datsuns but noooo.

btw your 510 rocks.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

that is simply awesome


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

It looks better with black the black rims, but thanks!


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's a piccy of my 510

http://www.realper4mance.com/events/wsid_09042004/wsid_09042004_015.jpg


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Thats a a pretty tight dime, and I bet it hauls some serious butt!!!


----------



## Blasphemy! (Aug 16, 2005)

Holy Crap. Thats perty, job well done man.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Damn nice! You got the new school and old school 510! Best of both worlds.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

2 very NICE 510'S. I've only seen one of them around here, and wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------

